
Show HN: Excuse me, would you let my neural network drive? - atum47
https://github.com/victorqribeiro/carGamePerceptron
======
mars4rp
the way you have your environment set up, a simple if statement works and it
would be more successful!

~~~
atum47
On a more serious answer I wanted to see if I put sensors in a car and it only
had two lanes to choose from, could a simple neural network be trained to
solve the problem?

------
mcslearner
this is super cool.

